# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  رشته "آموزش زبان انگلیسی" در تهران

## AlirezaAsghari

سلام دوستان

کسی اطلاع داره دانشگاه های تهران، شهید بهشتی و علامه، رشته آموزش زبان انگلیسی رو تو مقطع کارشناسی دارن؟

این سوال برای این برام پیش اومد که تو کارنامه های قلم چی به جز زبان و ادبیات انگلیسی و مترجمی زبان انگلیسی چیز دیگه ای تو انتخاب رشته این سه تا دانشگاه ندیدم!

----------


## Ellaa_A

آموزش زبان انگلیسی توی مراکز دانشگاه فرهنگیان دانشجو میپذیره...ینی برای ورود ب این رشته باید مصاحبه بدین و ی سری شرایط خاص داره.....

----------


## arisa

> آموزش زبان انگلیسی توی مراکز دانشگاه فرهنگیان دانشجو میپذیره...ینی برای ورود ب این رشته باید مصاحبه بدین و ی سری شرایط خاص داره.....


چه شرایطی؟

----------


## AlirezaAsghari

> چه شرایطی؟


فک کنم منظورشون همون شرط معدل بالای 15 و از اینجور چیزاس...

----------


## Ellaa_A

۱)حداقل معدل کل دیپلم ۱۵...
۲)نمره کل  آزمون سراسری بالاتر  از ۶۵۰۰
۳)مصاحبه تخصصی و احکام و عقیدتی سیاسی...

----------


## a99a78

سلامآموزش زبان همون دبیری زبان هست؟

----------


## Sina Nmt

> سلامآموزش زبان همون دبیری زبان هست؟


سلام
خیر

----------

